# Photoshop Move Tool Problem



## Tarzie (Feb 20, 2006)

I've got this problem on photoshop, it started right after i formated my hard drive. Whenever I would select something and attempt to rotate the selection using the move tool it wouldnt change the cursor to a rotate cursor, it just wont even tho i would go so slowly to the corner to the selection. also when i place my cursor over the selection it would turn into a copy cursor...i've never experienced this sort of problem before and i do not know how to fix it. 

i am using photoshop 9 cs 2, have tried photoshop 7 to see if the problem is there too and it is.

Tarzieaskingforhelp?


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

how does other software respond after the format and reinstall? i only have photoshop 7, but when you goto rotate, can you input a specific degree on the tool bar and does it rotate?

if you have a spare keyboard and mouse i'd swap them and see does the same thing happen.


----------



## Tarzie (Feb 20, 2006)

other softwares works fine. i use illustrator as well and i dont have any problem directly rotating an image with the pointer. im pretty sure it isnt a keyboard or mouse problem


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

if other software is working okay then it's unlikely to be the mouse and keyboard. have you tried the proverbial uninstall and re-install? disable antivirus software before you reinstall if you are going to do so.

are you using the same video card drivers before the formatting of the HD? i updated the video card drivers recently and i found one of the programs became ridiculous to use. i reverted back to the older version and things returned to normal.


----------



## STINEHART (Jan 1, 2004)

Hold down Alt+Ctrl+shift when you start up Photoshop- reset to defaults. Chances you have a saved setting thats corrupt.


----------



## psycho+logical (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi 
I have the same problem and iv tryed the above and it still wont rotate :4-dontkno 

does anyone have anyother idea's 
thank you


----------



## psycho+logical (Apr 22, 2006)

at the top in photoshop there is a check box that say's show transform controls this needs to me checked for you to use the move tool:grin:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for posting the fix. :sayyes:


----------



## guiblum (May 26, 2006)

*photoshop move tool problem*

I think you will find that the rotate option that you seek is not part of the move tool function, in any version of Photoshop.
To get what you require, go to edit>free transform.


----------



## MunkyPhil (Apr 7, 2006)

Using one of the select tools (I can't remember which) right click on the thing you want to rotate, the free transform option is on that menu. That'll save precious seconds going to the pull down menus.


----------



## phanvuhoang (May 18, 2006)

your problem is extraordinary . Last time i encounter with a problem otherwise .
i can't istall photoshop into my harddisk
and after that i resetup my operating system
my problem is settled .
i think you shoud begin again your operating system and is


----------



## STINEHART (Jan 1, 2004)

Do you have ""On screen Keyboard" turned on- or do you use an office or non-standard keyboard.


----------

